# Green bottle flies?



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 19, 2007)

Where can you buy green bottle flies? Thanks in advance!


----------



## colddigger (Jul 19, 2007)

hahaha, [SIZE=12pt]*YOU CAN"T*[/SIZE]

but in al seriousness i'm doubtful you'll ever find a constant source, instead go for bluebottles

also green bottles are for watching not eating  silly


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

Hard to find.

Nicely put colddigger :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 19, 2007)

:lol: well where can I find blue bottle flies? I've been going through the posts on here &amp; I think I might start getting them from http://www.grubco.com/ ?

Rick, do you still use the maggots from them? Are they Blue bottle flies? Thanks everyone, Still new to the whole bug thing lol Through I know a lot about reptiles


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

And again,

www.mantisplace.com

www.edsflymeat.com

www.spiderpharm.com

Each of those has them occasionally.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

Yes, Grubco sells blue bottles even though they just call them fly larvae. Nick sells them too... and they resemble Grubco ones pretty well.



> hahaha, [SIZE=12pt]*YOU CAN"T*[/SIZE]but in al seriousness i'm doubtful you'll ever find a constant source, instead go for bluebottles
> 
> also green bottles are for watching not eating  silly


Be nice now.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 19, 2007)

Asa,

Thank you!:shock:

OGIGA,

I thank you! You are very helpful, This is what I wanted to know.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Does your local tackle shop not supply maggots/casters? I find going to my local much easier than ordering online


----------

